# Late Night - by Jake (JMJ) - (~BBW (multiple), magic, ~SWG)



## Jake (JMJ) (Jun 5, 2014)

_BBW (multiple), magic, ~SWG_ - two roommates are rewarded by a unique inheritance

*Author's note:* Hello everyone. It's been a long time. I've been going back and forth with this idea in my head and figured I'd put pen to paper, so to speak. 

This is not really that great of a story (not that my work is great) but I just wanted to see if I could still write this type of story in this genre.

This is the first part of either a two or three part story (I'm almost done with part two, just figuring out if I want to drag it out much more. 

Thanks. 

Best, 
Jake (JMJ)

*Late Night
By Jake (JMJ)​*
"Ah, I hate funerals, they're too depressing." Amy exclaimed.

Amy dropped her keys off on the end table and plopped down on the couch.

"I know what you mean, but she was related to you." Amy's roommate Deanna responded, shutting the door behind her.

"I haven't spoken to my great aunt in literally a decade, no one from my family has. She was a weirdo, she lived in her house with her staff and never left. Once her husband died she stopped having people over and didn't socialize at all. I'm not going to be overly concerned with her leaving this mortal coil."

Deanna removes her shoes and joins her friend on the oversized couch and grins. 

"Didn't stop you from accepting that ring she left you", she says before flipping on the tv.

Amy laughs and holds up her hand which now has a red ruby ring on her middle finger. 

"Well I mean this is a pretty nice ring and since she left it to me, I couldn't just say no" she states in a rather matter of fact way.

"Wasn't it true she was a Wiccan or something?" Deanna enquuired.

Her shorter friend smiles. 

"Haha, rumor is that after my great uncle died she lost herself in the occult and practiced witch craft. Guess it didn't help her when it came to being able to navigate stairs in the dark" she says before taking off her own shoes and scratching her tiny feet.

Deanna frowns at that comment. "Hey, that's not really too nice. It was a little funny but not nice. You shouldn't say stuff like that, your great aunt could be haunting us now, or even worse that ring could be cursed!"

She begins to hysterically laugh as her roommate takes a pillow and smacks her in the face with it playfully.

"Hardy har-har Deanna. I'm sure we are ok, my relative isn't haunting us and this ring is definitely not cursed. What do you think is going to happen? We're gonna magically disappear?" Amy says.

"No, maybe we'll get into an accident? Maybe I'll grow an extra arm?" Deanna suggests.

"I don't think that's going to happen. You worry way too much." says Amy.

Deanna rolls her eyes at Amy and gets up off the couch, adjusting her dress as she does so. "I'm gonna change out of this dress, it's constricting my boobs."

Amy grins as she looks at her friend in her tight black dress. "That's what you get for not going to the gym with me anymore. Your jumbo sized boobs are just gonna grow, along with that little belly."

Deanna looks past her DD sized breasts and pats her round stomach. She has put on about 12 pounds the last few months but it's nothing to get too concerned about she thinks.

"Just makes me more voluptuous is all. Guys like that." she replies.

"They do now but if your stomach grows past those zeppelins they won't!" Amy answers.

The taller girl brushes a strand of black hair from the front of her face. "Whatever you say slim. I'm changing out of these clothes and then probably ordering a pie, you in on that?"

Amy shrugs her shoulders and gets up off the couch. 

"Eh why not, I'm pretty hungry myself", she says as she pats her relatively flat stomach. "Although maybe we shouldn't, maybe this ring is cursed and we'll get fat!"

Both girls laugh at the joke. Deanna is first to respond. "Haha yeah, we'll be fatter than those poor girls we saw at Starbucks yesterday!"

"Ha, that'd take quite a few pizzas, those girls were pushing 300 pounds at least. Anyway, order up that pie, I'm gonna hop in a quick shower." says Amy. 

Amy ran the warm water over her head as she began to lather up, the water feeling refreshing on her tight toned body. Her brown hair was already soaked as she rubbed soap on her toned arms.

For years Amy had been exercising vigorously and it showed. At just over 100 pounds on her 5-3 body, the 26 year old half Latin half Irish girl from Westchester was taking very good care of herself. She did spin classes three days a week and yoga and kick boxing twice a week to maintain her svelte and in shape appearance.

It was actually at her first yoga class where she meet Deanna and the two hit it off immediately. Both women had recently gotten jobs in the city and were looking for roommates which made them a perfect match. That was three years ago and other than dating a few boys and a job change, not much had changed between the friends. Well, with the exception of a few extra pounds for Deanna.

Not that Deanna was fat, not by a long shot. She had a few inches on Amy (4 to be exact) and also a good 50 pounds on her although most of that was centered in her amazing breasts. Amy wasn't kidding when she called her Italian friends breasts zeppelins, they were gigantic. However, some of the additional pounds had made their way to her stomach and with the stress of her job and lack of exercise lately, Amy was concerned her friend was about to fall of a cliff and into fatness.

"I'll just talk to her about going back to yoga with me tomorrow", she said as she pulled her baggy sweats over her trim thighs and taught butt. "It'll be a good way for her to get back into her routine and I always love the company."

Thoughts if exercise faded from Amy's mind the second she made it into the living room. Sitting on their coffee table was a plethora of food from their favorite pizza place: 4 fully loaded pies, 4 meat calzones, 2 dozen garlic knots, and 2 bottles of Coke. Needless to say, Amy was quite surprised by her roommate's order.

"D! What did you order?"

Deanna's face showed that she too was not able to comprehend the size of this order. "Amy I don't know! I just called up to order a pie and the guy said he knew our number, which I guess I get because we do call often and that he'd give us our usual. I figured that'd just be a pie and maybe knots but then the delivery boy came with all this food!"

"Why would you accept all of this? And why would you pay for it?!?" Amy exclaimed.

"That's the thing, I didn't! I tried telling him that we didn't want all this and for him to take it and he just kept saying we always order this. Then when I told him I didn't have the cash for this he said it was on our house account. I told him we didn't have one and he just laughed and said sure before leaving." Deanna answered. 

Amy is quite puzzled by this and contemplates calling the pizzeria. "This makes no sense at all. I think I should call them and straighten this out. I don't want to be charged for this."

"I called them back to explain, the manager laughed at me and told me I was such a kidder and told me he looked forward to our next order, then he hung up. I called back again and they wouldn't pick up." Deanna responded.

The two roommates look at all the food and just stand there in disbelief. Deanna lifts up one of the lids on a pizza box and takes a whiff.

"While I'm still weirded out, I gotta say, these pizzas smell really good." Deanna noted with a gleam of hunger in her eye. 

"That may be true but we can't eat them, there was a mistake and I really don't want to be fitted with a 100 dollar bill. Do you?" Amy declared rhetorically. 

"I don't but still, how good does this look, how good does it smell?" Deanna answered.

She doesn't want to admit it but Deanna is right, the food does smell incredible.

"Maybe, maybe we can just have on pie and return the rest?" Deanna suggests

"D, they'll charge us for..." Amy starts but her sentence is incomplete. 

Deanna isn't paying attention, she's drooling at the pizza. Before Amy can stop her she snatches a slice and takes a bite.

"Oh my word! This is amazing!" Deanna exclaims as she takes a bite. Her entire body is exploding with waves of pleasure as she takes a second bite, the result even more euphoric than the first. She almost collapses from a sensory overload and has to struggle to steady herself.

"You ok D?" Amy asks, concerned for her friend.

She can barely respond. "Amy, this is the most amazing pizza, no, this is the most amazing food I've ever had! It's like heaven! You have to try it!"

"They probably drugged it."asserts Amy. 

"If they did it's the best drugs you can buy. Try some." Deanna coaxes. 

The skinny girl shakes her head. "No, we'll have to pay for it."

Deanna isn't letting up as she takes another bite. "Ohhh, so good. Fine, if we end up owing them money I'll cover it. I'll take one for the team in this situation."

"Deanna..." Amy protests,

"Just try it!" Deanna demands.

Deanna picks up another slice and places the still warm doughy delight in her friends hand. Amy studies the slice for a moment, counting the calorie content of the sausage, pepperoni, meatball and extra cheese on this slice. She wants to hand it back but something in her head tells her it's ok to indulge.

"This better be as good as you say D." A,y answers tentatively.

Amy takes a bite and instantly she too is lost in the flavor and sensory overload of this pizza. The next bite is just the same and she rushes to finish the slice, each bite flooding her with pleasure. It's not of a sexual nature but it is driving her crazy nonetheless.

Her roommate is already on her second slice as she smiles at Amy, a dabble of grease on her chin. "See, I told you, it's amazing."

Amy is still reeling and has to take a seat on couch. Deanna joins her and adjusts her baggy t-shirt, getting some grease and sauce on it. She pays it no mind and goes to her second slice.

"Mmmm, it's even better than the first one. Dig in Amy, I'm not waiting for you anymore." Deanna exclaims.

"But, this is so unhealthy, we shouldn't eat this" she replies, her voice barely containing the doubt in the last part of that sentence.

Deanna smiles as she takes a big chunk of the second slice out and chews. "Maybe but it's so good! One night won't kill you Amy."

Her head is locked in a battle, part of her knows she shouldn't but the other part remembers how good the food is and wants more. After what seems like eternity, Amy caves and reaches for her second slice.

"You're right D, this is too good. One night can't hurt me or my figure, I can just work it off at the gym tomorrow." Amy finally capitulates. 

She had no idea just how wrong she was.


----------



## Coop (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok. Hold on. Stop.

Before you go any further, PROMISE ME that you will finish this story. If this ends up similar to The Return, The Investigation, Krista's Revenge, Alien Take Over 2, & The New Hire, I will be disappointed. 

Your stories are some of the best I have ever seen and I am always disappointed when they never get finished. 

That said, good start. Love your descriptions.


----------



## Hologram (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome back!!!!

Dude, you're an excellent writer and I hope you've returned to give your fans an awesome story start to finish. This was an excellent start, and I can't wait for more, keep up the great work. 

:bow:

Holo


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Jun 17, 2014)

Here is the next part, should only be one more part after this. Hope you all enjoy.

Jake (JMJ)

The first pie turned out to be completely and utterly out of this world for the two roommates who greedily had devoured four pieces each in record time. Amy could not believe how good the food was but, she still had enough sense to think something was wrong.

"That was, burp, pretty delicious. I can't believe I ate that, urp, much pizza. I couldn't stop," Amy commented.

Deanna nods in agreement while licking the grease off of each finger. She reaches back to the coffee table and puts the empty box on the floor before opening up the next box.

"What are you doing" Amy asks as she repositions herself on the couch.

"I'm getting another slice of pizza, what does it look like I'm doing?" said her roommate. 

Her roommate looks at her in utter disbelief. "More food? We just had four slices! How can you still be hungry?"

Instead of answering the question, Deanna just grabs another piece and begins to eat once again, her chewing becoming more and more methodical. She finishes up and then reaches for another and also opens up a bag of garlic knots.

"This is all too good to waste and I don't know about you but I'm still pretty hungry so I'm gonna keep digging in. Don't act like you don't want any more of this food," Deanna challenged.

To prove her point, the curvier woman thrusts the doughy delight under her friends nose. Amy barely resists taking a hearty bite and pushes the food away.

"I, er, no. I don't want anymore. That's, too much" she says as she wipes a dabble of drool off of her mouth.

Deanna is clearly not convinced. She takes a bite and begins to moan and make faces to taunt Amy.

"This is just as good as the first pie, no, it's even better!" she asserts.

Amy stands up and turns to leave but her stomach is not happy. It begins to grumble and groan in protest of this action.

_"How can I still be hungry? I just had four slices" _she says to herself. _"That food was so good though, maybe another slice will quell the hunger. Or a garlic knot."_

After another moment of hesitation, her willpower fades away and she plops back down on the couch and resumes eating. Deanna is already on her third piece of this new pie and Amy rushes to catch up, occasionally swiping a garlic knot from the open bag.

Both girls are lost in their meal as they finish off the second pie and without thinking go for the third. If either girl has been in their right frame of mind they would have realized there was no way they should be hungry anymore, let alone ravenous. They'd also be well aware of the changes that were happening to their bodies.

All doubts and concerns Amy had about eating the food from this oversized order had vanished; the only thing concerning her now was stuffing as much food as she could into her mouth. Each bite brought new flavors and more joy to her senses than anything she had ever experienced before. It also was starting to bring new pounds to her frame.

Amy had always been toned and trim since college but all those years of hard work seemed to be going out the window the longer the meal progressed. It started out slow, with only a slight bulge in her midsection but that bulge seemed to grow more distinct each time she reached for more food. Due to her thinness, the bulge was the only real increase in size but the food was having other effects as it removed all vestiges of muscle tone from her legs and arms; those arms getting rather soft and jiggling ever so softly as she brought more food to her mouth.

Her roommate on the other hand was already further along in the process due to her being heavier. Her breasts were starting to put an even bigger strain on her already taxed bra and her stomach was pushing out a lot and stretching her shirt to the point where she was now sporting a muffin top. She remained oblivious to this however and continued to eat, her face getting noticeably rounder with each chew.

With the three pies and a dozen knots finished, the girls were slowing down but not much. Amy felt herself getting thirsty and grabbed one of the Coke bottles and quickly took a swig. The warm soda did not do much to quench her thirst however.

"Ugh, burppp, this soda is warm!" noted Amy

"It's been sitting here for a while, give it to me, I'll put these bottles in the freezer for a bit," Deanna answered.

Deanna grabs both bottles and walked into the kitchen. Amy saw her roommate leave and even though she was about 40 pounds heavier, she thought nothing of it. She was more concerned with her sweats pinching into her hips and waist.

_"Damn, these things really shrank in the wash this week. I probably need to buy some new ones_" she thought to herself.

She sat up off the couch and reached down to untie the string on her sweat pants. They were cutting into a very soft pot belly. The once sculpted abs were now soft and doughy, a stark contrast to her former disposition. Even more alarming was the size of her once flat behind which was now flaring out in her sweats and revealing visible panty lines to the world (well, not to the world, she was in her apartment with only her roommate). It had been said that the women in her family tended to be pear shaped and she was clearly not doing anything to refute that claim.

Her roommate on the other hand has become even more top heavy as her boobs have grown heavier and are causing tremendous discomfort to her over taxed bra. Her stomach has also grown along with her breasts and has begun to challenge them for supremacy. She hums to herself as she returns from the kitchen and is carry two ice cold bottles of soda.

"There's no way, chomp, that soda got cold already", Amy says as she munches on another slice of pizza.

Deanna puts both bottles on the coffee table.

"Of course not, silly, these are the bottle I bought yesterday," she replied.

Amy does not like that response.

"You bought them yesterday? You know we're trying not to drink much soda anymore and you got two bottles?" Amy huffs before dipping a garlic knot on her slice to sop up sauce and oil before putting it in her mouth.

"Huh? No soda? You were the one who told me to get Coke instead of Pepsi in the first place! If you regret that choice, fine, but don't get mad at me or lie to deflect the blame" she replies while opening up the soda and taking a big swig, her shirt riding up to reveal even more of her fleshy gut.

Amy does not know how to respond. She's never told Deanna to buy soda before, why would Deanna make up such a story.

"I never told you to buy so..."

Suddenly, her mind flashes with images of them shopping together and purchasing soda and all types of junk food that she doesn't remember ever wanting before. She shakes her head to get rid of the images but they become more and more ingrained in her mind.

Her roommate has a look of concern on her face as she watches her smaller but still chubby friend seeming have a seizure.

"Amy? Amy? Are you alright?" asks Deanna.

Amy places her hand on her head and concentrates.

"Yea D, I'm, I'm ok. I guess I just didn't wanna admit that I'd pick Coke over Pepsi is all" she says, barely able to comprehend what she has just said.

"Good. Don't scare me like that though, I got nervous for a second. Have you tried these calzones? They are sooooo goood! I'm glad there are 6, I'm mighty peckish tonight" she states as she bites into one, the pepperoni and sausage bursting out the sides.

"6? I thought there were only 4?"

Deanna rolls her eyes. 

"You sure you're ok Amy? It's obvious there are 6 here", she responds as she points to the remaining 5 calzones.

The shorter girls head is spinning from that statement; she was sure she counted 4 when she walked into the living room. She takes a swig of soda and tries to regain her bearings from all these conflicting ideas and thoughts that are running through her brain.

"Right, 5 calzones. Right." Amy concedes

"You sure you're alright?" asks Deanna

"I, yeah I'm fine D. Thanks for asking," Amy replies

Deanna sighs and picks up another calzone and places it on a paper plate before handing it to Amy.

"Here. I think you're just really hungry. We haven't eaten all day so I can understand why your head is a little foggy," consoles Deanna.

Thoughts race through Amy's brain about eating yogurt and oatmeal for breakfast as she accepts the plate. Before she can comment though, that memory seemingly fades away into nothingness, replaced by a memory of her and her roommate rushing out the door in the morning without consuming anything.

"You're right, I'm probably just hungry" she says as she grabs the calzone and takes a bite.

Any confusion or doubts about the days events immediately fade away as the meat hits her taste buds. She tore through that first calzone like she hadn't eaten in months, spraying bits of food everywhere as she greedily shoved it into her mouth. Sadly the calzone did not last long but thankfully for her there was another one on the table that she eagerly reached for; her sweats pulling tightly across her chunky hips as she did so. She paid it no mind as she joined her friend in over indulging.

Deanna smiled as she saw her roommate go for another calzone before she tossed another pizza box to the side and let out a large belch before opening yet another one. It seemed as if magically the food was replenishing itself as the girls had already eaten 4 boxes of pizza but there were still three more on the table. Neither girl seemed to realize this however as they kept on eating, food seemingly becoming the only thing that matter to them in their minds.

The eating continued for about another hour or so before Amy leaned back from the table to take a breath. As she did she tugged at her sweats to alleviate some pressure on her stomach but found that it had no give.

"Urppp, these damn sweats! Why'd they have to shrink in the wash" she yells to herself.

She staggers to her feet and let's out another belch that causes Deanna to pause from her own gluttony to laugh. Amy just shoots her heavier friend ice daggers before she slowly makes her way to her bedroom, the now virtually translucent sweats showing off each dimple of cellulite on her very large ass and thighs. Deanna laughs some more before returning to her food, her newly formed double chin jiggling with each bite.

Once back in her room, Amy struggles mightily to peel her obscenely skin tight sweats off of her now very flabby body. Each tug on the material moves them down and inch and results in her body moving jostling from the movement. With a final push, Amy was able to get the pants off her tubby thighs and at her ankles. From there she worked her way to remove her shirt, which while not as tight as her pants was still plenty tight and required a good deal of effort to get off. Tossing the shirt and pants to the side the now exhausted woman worked her way to her closet, wiping the sweat off her forehead with her hand as she did so.

As she opened the closet, she took note as to all of the pairs of loose fitting slacks and oversized dresses that were hanging from several hooks and shook her head. Something inside her tells her that this wasn't right but as she scratched her pudgy paunch with her hand she begins to think about the food inside and started drooling.

"Mmmmm, I still have another calzone in there" she thought as she pulled out a floral print sundress.

She looked in the mirror to check it out and had she been in the right frame of mind she would have probably screamed. Staring back at her was the reflection of a woman who clearly hadn't seen the inside of a gym her whole life. Her face was very chubby with a full double chin that was still moving as she tilted her head to get the dress over it. She shook the dress down further and her fleshy arms began to wobble tremendously. Her chest had not seen that much growth but she had gone up a few cup sizes; thankfully for her, the bra had seemed to grow along with her breasts.

Her paunch hung over her tight panties, coming close to concealing her sex. Her love handles poured over the sides of her panties and flopped around along with her belly as she got the dress past her chest. Stretch marks covered her stomach, a sign of recent growth.

Below the waist is where the majority of her weight had gone however. Her hips had spread out dramatically and were forcing her underwear to spread out almost past their limits. Her once tight, taut, toned ass was now completely turned to jello, covered in cellulite and dimples. Her thighs too had inflated rather significantly, forcing her to start waddling a bit, the tree trunk sized thighs jiggling with each step. Thick calves and pudgy feet "rounded" out the picture.

As she looked in the mirror, she admired the style of the dress, enjoying how loose and comfortable it was while also thinking it was somewhat classy. Almost if on cue, Amy let out a soft little fart which caused her cheeks to blush in embarrassment. Her stomach began to grumble again which made her think back to the food in the living room.

"I better get back out there, don't want Deanna to touch any of my food, otherwise I may have to order more", the now over 220 pound girl thought as she made her way back into the other room.

As she did, her great aunt's ring which she had taken off before she went in the shower began to glow brightly. The night was apparently still young.


----------



## Lust (Jun 18, 2014)

Really enjoying this story. Great stuff.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks. I have to say, your story has also been a great joy to read.

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Coop (Jun 22, 2014)

Looking good. Just one more part right? RIGHT!? Don't leave us hanging man. Finish the story and I can die happy.


----------



## Lust (Aug 4, 2014)

Please don't leave us hanging. This was great going. I've got to see how these girls top out.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 26, 2014)

Lust and Jake, I feel like I know you two. You've inspired my writing and when I read yours I know exactly what it is you love about this kind of genre. Thank you both so much for the stories you write!


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Dec 31, 2014)

I know it's been awhile and I apologize. A new job, new house, kids, several things got in the way but now this is finally finished and I wanted to post it. 

I hope everyone has a healthy and happy New Years. 

Jake (JMJ)

START HERE

Making her way to the living room, Amy watched as her roommate plopped back down on the couch after she herself had changed outfits. Deanna had retained her weight edge over Amy and looked like an air pump had been stuck in her and turned all the way up. She was dressed in an oversized t-shirt that hung tightly on her blimped out breasts and loosely on her paunchy stomach. Her lower half was cover in a pair of leggings that left little to the imagination as each dimple on her thighs were clearly visible as she sat.

"Nice dress, looks chomp, good in you", she says with a mouthful of pizza. She uses her hand to wipe the grease off of her chins.

"Thanks. I figured I needed to change, damn sweats shrank in the wash again", Amy replies as she made her way to the love seat next to her roommate.

"I know what you mean, mine were killing me too. Least with them off now we can enjoy this food. Have you tried this spinach pinwheel? They are to die for!"

Amy's mind gets hazy for a second as she doesn't remember there being pinwheels before she changed clothes. She is about to say something to her roommate when Deanna's moan draw her back to reality.

"Oh these are so fucking good! Why aren't you having any yet Amy? You love it when we get these", she says as a matter of fact. She brings another pinwheel to her lips and bites down on it, her chins jiggling joyously as she savors the taste.

Her brain almost completely shorted out as she tried to offer a defensive response to that statement but her voice failed her. Amy tried again but no words came out.

"Oh you want one now? Here you go!

Deanna grabbed a pinwheel and shoved it in Amy's open mouth. Se had no time to react other than to start chewing so she wouldn't choke. Amy was inclined to yell at Deanna but as the food hit the back of her throat she decided it was more important to get another pinwheel than reprimand her friend. Besides, she really did love it when they ordered pinwheels.

The gluttony resumed, each girl eating well beyond what a normal human being could eat. Though they remained oblivious, it was becoming obvious that for each item consumed it was replaced by two more. Not only that but like the pinwheels, food that was not there before was now showing up on the coffee table. Pinwheels, fried calamari, mozzarella sticks and other appetizers now lined the table. Heroes stuffed with sausage and peppers, chicken, meatball, and veal parmigiana were now all an arms length away, a fact that really excited both girls.

As they chomped away their growth continued while also bringing other new changes into their lives. Yoga mats that had once been placed against the wall by the door were erased from existence and never to be seen in the apartment again. Running shoes that Amy had recently purchased turned into stylish but more comfortable flats. Most of Deanna's jeans and dresses vanished from closets and dressers and in their place were loose fitting shirts and spandex leggings. Even the expensive leather couch and love seat combo they were sitting on had changed into a plainer but much more sturdy and durable set.

The kitchen was also not immune to these changes as the fridge changed from a basic unit to a larger more modernized one that was packed with an assortment of different foods, none of which were particularly calorie conscious. Neither girl had been much of a cook but now images of cooking classes flooded Deanna's head as a life of a chef with her own blog began to pour in.


Amy also began remembering that her roommate had a cooking blog as she stuffed another pinwheel into her mouth. Her own mind began to rework itself as trips to the gym were replaced with late nights at work and nights spent helping her roomie perfect her next dish. As she struggled with these new memories, she let out a loud belch that stopped her roommates gluttony momentarily.

"Haha, good one Amy. I take it the pinwheels are up to your high standards?"

She looked back at Deanna and smiled sheepishly, the dimples on her once angular cheeks showing visibly as she nodded, her chins wobbling as she did so.

"I guess they are although the ones you've made are much better" she replied before scooting up on the love seat to get closer to the food.

"Well of course mine are, you make me make them so much I've figured out the best way to appease your palate" she says as she struggles valiantly to pull her shirt past her now visible stomach.

"If only you'd eat the Thai food I make, then I'd really be on to something!"

Amy cringes at the sound of Thai food.

"Ugh, I can't eat that stuff, it makes me gassy."

Almost as if on cue, a faint little "toot" emanates from her voluminous backside, causing her chubby cheeks to turn beet red.

"Excuse me haha."

Her "chesty" friend just shakes her head and laughs before going back to her meal. She doesn't get far before she realizes something is missing.

"Ah, shoot. Those cokes are still in the freezer, gotta take them out."

She is about to get up when Amy just sticks her hand out as if to say she will get the soda.

"You got up last time, I can go now."

"Now" requires quite a bit of effort as the shorter girl is not used to maneuvering with that much bulk. Now a smidge over 300 pounds, Amy is quite a sight. Her once loose fitting dress is rather revealing as it hugs each bulge and curve of her body. She pays this no mind however and begins the slow waddle to the kitchen, all the while Deanna continues to pig out.

Once in the kitchen, she pauses for a moment and seems to recall that things weren't always like this, that her fridge wasn't always this big, or that they had two island filled with appliances, or that the cabinets were stocked with loads of supplies for cooking. Her hand brushes against the counter and she spots a box of powdered donuts.

"These, these weren't here before. I don't, I don't like donuts."

Her mind seemingly engages in a battle royal with her stomach as they fight to see who will rule supreme. She tries to resist the urge, thinking she has never been one for pastries, that she has always been a healthy eater. Her hand pulls away from the box but then her stomach begins to grumble again.

"No, I just ate. I don't want to."

She puts her hand to her bulging gut and tries to push it in to stop the hunger pains but finds she can't.

"Can't eat, not hungry, won't, won't do it."

Amy takes the soda out of the freezer and begins to walk back to the living room but once again her stomach starts to grumble it's displeasure and she clutches it again. She shakes her head in defiance which cause her three chins to jiggle back and forth with her head.

"I can fight this hunger, I used to workout I used to..."

Her mind goes blank for a moment, almost as if to reboot itself. Thoughts of exercise and being thin vanish and are replaced by a life of overeating and being a couch potato. She had graduated college with more than a few extra pounds and upon moving to New York was rather shy and awkward without many friends.

It was that shyness that led her to taking cooking classes in an effort to meet new people. She hadn't met anyone in the big city and it wasn't until her second class that she met the person who turned out to be her future roommate and best friend, Deanna.

Both girls enjoyed wine and a good meal and got along swimmingly. They moved in together and that love of food only grew as Deanna experimented with all sorts of various dishes that Amy was more than happy to try. As a result of all these meals Amy had swelled past her taller friend and well past regular couch potato and into full blown obesity. 200 pounds came and went as did 300 in a matter of years and all these memories replaced Amy's old ones as she once again starred at the powdered donuts.

"I shouldn't eat this while there is dinner in there but they are really good."

A chubby hand reaches into the box of donuts and pulls three back. She plops them into her mouth which causes a wave of euphoria throughout her entire body. Her stomach begins to grow once again, this time stretching her sundress to the point of it becoming translucent across her paunch; a paunch that now sags down past her pubic region and rests comfortably on her thighs.

"Mmm, these are better than I thought! I need more, mmm!"

Amy reaches into the box again and takes another handful before plopping them into her mouth. This time her arms get even doughier, her elbows completely covered by upper arm flab. Her wrists are swaddled with fat and her fingers become swollen sausage like appendages that are eager to get more donuts. She grabs for more and now it is her face that grows, her second chin finding a third friend and the start of a fourth. Her jowls jiggle as her eyes seemingly get smaller, a draw back of having ridiculous fat cheeks.

"I, mmmm, love powdered donuts!"

As she stuffs the last of the sugary confections into her mouth, her lower half virtually explodes as pounds are added at an alarming rate. Cellulite and folds are added to her already massive thighs and hips as her dress rides up completely, exposing her poor panties and shelf like ass. Her belly bulges out in front of her just enough to cover her vulva and make her panties seem invisible. She takes a step back and every single part of her body jiggles in unison, a testament to her sheer obesity.

Amy smiles as the donuts hit her tastes buds. All memories of her thin existence vanish from her mind with this last act of gluttony. She has given in to baser instincts and with it her life of skinniness has gone, never to return. The over 400 pound woman continues chewing for a moment before waddling back into the living room, her blubbery hips smacking the widened door frame on both sides.

Her friend and roommate is chewing loudly when she enters before looking up at her with a puzzled look.

"Hey, where is the coke?"

Amy stammers for a second before laughing sheepishly.

"I took them out but then I saw some of those donuts on the counter and got distracted."

Deanna bursts out laughing, her elephantine belly apron and breasts jiggling in unison.

"Haha, that's just like you, always getting distracted by food. At least it helped me write a successful food blog."

Deanna pulls herself off the couch and struggles to her feet. She is all boobs and belly, her shirt riding up as her stomach is still segmented into three rolls that hang down to cover half her thighs. She waddles over to Amy and pokes her in the stomach.

"I may be a great chef but you'll always be a much better eater."

Amy laughs at the before belching loudly from being stuffed. Her dress magically grows to better fit her body, although it is still tight around the waist and hips and still showing an ample amount of thigh flab.

"Hehe, I do love food. Might be why I'm about 50 pounds heavier than you."

Deanna grins and moves her 383 pound body towards the door. Her leggings are almost translucent on her lower half. While nowhere near as big as Amy below the waist she still has wide hips to support her upper half, she just does not have a behind that shelves out like her friend.

However, she also has to buy all of her bras in speciality magazines and online because the regular alphabet cannot handle the zeppelins she now sports. In fact because they are so big she does most of her blogging by voice activation because she cannot type around her paunch and breasts.

The two women though are none the wiser as they move around their new apartment; to them everything seems normal. Deanna has always loved to cook and Amy has always been a shy girl who has loved to eat and been inputting data from her desk job for years.

Deanna makes her way to the door and turns to face Amy who is nibbling on the last of the pizza, her jowls still jiggling once the pizza is swallowed.

"You wanna take a walk with me down to Starbucks? I have to post something tonight and I could use a caffeine pick me up."

Amy nods her head and begins waddling to the door, her massive cheeks smacking together in the back with each ponderous step that she takes.

"I'll, huff, take a walk with you."

Amy is already sweating from the walk and she tries to wipe the sweat away with a flabby hand. Her upper arm wobbles as she does so. She is not a fan of walking.

"Maybe we will run into those girls from yesterday. That one had a pretty sundress that I'd like to ask her about."

Deanna just smiles.

"I don't think it'd fit you Amy, she's a little smaller than you and that oversized booty of yours."

Amy laughs and snorts as she can't help but agree with her friend. At over 425 pounds there isn't much that fits her. She laughs with her friend as they get ready to leave their apartment, Amy having to turn sideways to fit out the door and even then her hips almost get stuck. 



Her bigger breasted friend shakes her head at this occurrence, knowing it's been getting harder and harder for her friend to leave every day.What's worse is that Amy then spends her nights sitting on the couch stuffing her face and leaving Deanna to do the dishes. It's this act that has ensured that she's still skinnier than her friend. Amy sees her staring at her and her blubbery body and just shrugs her shoulders. 



"Haha, well look at it this way D, at least we're not as big as those people on TV who can't leave their bed's!" 



Inside her room, her feet aunts ring begins to glow once more.....

The end


----------



## Ilegalpat (Dec 31, 2014)

Great story!


----------



## Coop (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes! Finally! A Finished story! I'm so glad it was nice! Thank You!


----------



## Lust (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeeeeesssss! So good! What a wonderful finale  Thanks, Jake.


----------



## billsfan248 (Jan 22, 2015)

Excellent, as always. Damn fine work.


----------

